# Trading Plan



## Prime (14 November 2006)

Hi All,

I'm a relative newbie ...

I've read in many places that there is a huge percentage of traders who lose money and that difference between winners and losers is that the winners have and follow a written trading plan.

I accept that having and using a trading plan is of no use unless you have sound strategies for entry/duration/exit from a position.

I've been writing my plan ... I'd like to know what others are putting in their plan.

I'd also like to read about what others are successfully doing in terms of strategy / risk management / money management etc ... 

Cheers


----------



## constable (14 November 2006)

See tech/a's advice in the short term trading thread


----------



## stevo (14 November 2006)

Gee - you could write a book on this topic alone! And many already have  Have you read Van Tharp's book? 

www.iitm.com/products/books/trade_your_way_to_financial_free.htm

Stevo


----------



## Sean K (14 November 2006)

Plan? 

Buy low, sell high!   

I am hopeless, my plan changes every day, depending on the market. 

One policy I have is to spread the risk. No more than 2% on any 'trading' stock, no more than 5% in 'investment' stocks, and no more than 10% in a managed fund. 

Also, avoid Moses's stock picks.


----------



## ice (14 November 2006)

If you can't write it on the back of an envelope it's too complicated (unless you're using crayon of course in which case 2 envelopes).    

My plan is: 
1. Leave your ego at the door
2. Trade the market you see, not the market you'd like to see.
3. Wait for the right trade
4. Wait for the right trade
5. Wait for the right trade
6. Cut losses immediately, but let winners run as long as possible.


ice


----------



## CanOz (14 November 2006)

Heres a simple plan:

1.) pick a stock to trade, determine an entry point, think about an exit point
2.) buy the stock (as cheap as possible)
3.) PUT THE STOP ORDER IN
4.) CHECK the stop order
5.) Watch the trade, and the price action very closely
6.) Stick with your plan

Now all of this is fine to just write down in bullet points...but to pick a stock is a chore itself, do i pick breakouts or wait until they consolidate into a pennant, trade sideways, exhaust the sellers? This to me, is where the skill is.

Discipline will make you put the stops and ride the wave until you reach your goal.

You have a 50/50 chance of a winner. Exit the losers and keep the winners running.

Something to start with anyway. 

Good luck,


----------



## TraderPro (14 November 2006)

There are so many ways to skin a chicken...

So many ways...

My suggestion is that you read up on a lot of books at a large bookstore - and read all the different theories that authors have on setting up a good trading plan.

If you find one that speaks to you  - listen to them.

The common message is:
Have an entry plan
Have an exit plan
Have a money management plan
Have a Risk management plan


----------



## Magdoran (14 November 2006)

Prime said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> I'm a relative newbie ...
> 
> ...



Hello Prime,


Welcome to ASF, I hope you find some worthwhile information in your travels here.  


			
				ice said:
			
		

> If you can't write it on the back of an envelope it's too complicated (unless you're using crayon of course in which case 2 envelopes).
> 
> My plan is:
> 1. Leave your ego at the door
> ...



I kind of disagree with this approach, in that it’s excluding a range of approaches, and I’d suggest that all of us must develop an approach which suits our trading style, which in itself begs many questions.  Of course ice’s approach may suit you, but it may not.

A lot will depend on the type of analysis you are using, what your risk profile is like (where in the spectrum you are from aggressive to conservative), the type of instrument (shares trade very differently to options, warrants, futures, CFDs, bonds, indexes, Forex and a whole plethora of structured financial instruments), the type of market you want to trade (small caps, blue chips, indexes etc).

Then you’ve got to think about issues such as position size, entry criteria, exit criteria (on profit, stop loss, partial exits, partial entries, pyramiding/adding to positions, hedging, etc).

As you can imagine, if you use a range of instruments like I do, hedge, use options etc, the trading plan can become quite complex compared to the simple “back of the envelope” style like ice.  Ice I suspect was referring to their trading approach possibly using straight shares with an entry and exit criteria probably without partial entry or exit criteria, or any kind of adding to positions, and possibly without any time based refinements.

My view is it’s horses for courses.  Trade what you understand, and develop what you feel comfortable with, but also consider that whatever you develop delivers realistic results based on your ability.  If you develop plans that either don’t’ work, or could be improved as you learn, don’t feel like they are set in concrete.  

There are many different approaches that can be effective, why not look at the various traders on this site, and compare and contrast their approaches. It may be worthwhile every so often to pioneer different approaches, either on paper or in reality to find which is more effective as you develop.

Me, I develop fairly involved “battle plans” like a campaign, which can actually be a couple of pages long combined with graphical points on charts.  But I use a range of approaches and instruments, hence I need to do this.  You may not if you’re just trading straight shares with an entry and exit criteria.

constable’s suggestion about tech/a’s advice is worthwhile if you’re using a moving average based technical analysis (I don’t), it would be worthwhile examining how he sets up his approach.

stevo’s advice is also worthwhile in that Van Tharp “Trade your way to financial freedom” is not a bad place to start when it comes to concepts such as positive expectancy, but you may find in time you out grow the conceptual rigidity and narrowness of this work, but it is an excellent starter.

Regards


Magdoran


----------



## Prime (15 November 2006)

Wow ... I'm not used to so many descent replys to a newbie question.

Thank you all for your input.

 Magdoran, Your summary was well written and will be well considered.

Many of the things that you mentioned I have already included and described in my trading plan, and the others I will include and describe later.

My basic philosophy at this point is to trade what I know and in a fashion that I am comfortable with and with due regard to my risk profile.  I am adopting fairly basic entry, duration, and exit criteria and will refine these as time goes on.

I am treating my trading as a business and hence feel the need to write a business/trading plan to suite my level of expertise ... not withstanding, the plan will evolve as my systems are honed and my understanding of other financial instruments improves.

I will research the links and books suggested by those that forwarded them.

Many thanks


----------



## stink (15 November 2006)

Hi Mate,

I honestly think its irrelevant to a certain extent. Let me explain.

Your trading plan is a living dynamic strategy but is only relevant to your education level and knowledge at the time of writing it.

Mine has gone from having entry exit blah blah, what does it matter. like some have said, play the market at the time. Money management is the plan for me, if i know i have that sorted then i am ok.

The rest is purely a discretionary decision based on god knows how many combinations of indicators etc. My   is not advice, but purely my opinion on the way i look at things now because:

1. I have never had a problem finding entry signals etc etc
2. I will exit differently each time, it just depends.

I think a few guys on here have given me the advice in the past that, if your always looking for the perfect entry and setup you will never actually play the game.

Cheers Stink


----------



## tech/a (15 November 2006)

Let me just drop in here and make a *very important point* which has been missed here and missed by pretty well ALL newbie traders and some who trade(albeit with average returns).

*No trading plan is worth the paper its written on if it is unknown that upon trading it for x period of time that it WILL make a profit.*

Every plan I have seen here (not this thread but on this site) is full of wonderful theory (often regurgitated---eg Money Management--- and the often quoted 2% rule---risk and the often mentioned 2% rule---if people honestly think thats all there is to M/M---god help them---its a beginning and may not be suited to a trading methodology---understand this!) but NO factual basis that a profit CAN be made---let alone WILL be made.

If you have a plan with no factual basis of expectancy then just write me your cheque for the trades you take---Ill make better use of it!


----------



## moses (15 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Plan?
> 
> Also, avoid Moses's stock picks.



thats probably the most sensible advice of all.

I should start selling books...


----------



## moses (15 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Plan?
> 
> Also, avoid Moses's stock picks.



Mind you, I am at no.16 on 20% atm, unlike Kennas who is at no.48 and 0%, but  there's plenty of time yet left in the month for the Moses effect to do its thing.


----------



## stink (15 November 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Let me just drop in here and make a *very important point* which has been missed here and missed by pretty well ALL newbie traders and some who trade(albeit with average returns).
> 
> *No trading plan is worth the paper its written on if it is unknown that upon trading it for x period of time that it WILL make a profit.*
> 
> !



This is my point exactly, it doesnt really matter because you cant prove what you have planned will work. ( You and Nick's book have probably cemented this way of thinking for me )

You can however manage your money as best as you know how. I am learning slowly but i am not putting myself at great risk.

Cheers Stink


----------



## Prime (15 November 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> *No trading plan is worth the paper its written on if it is unknown that upon trading it for x period of time that it WILL make a profit.*
> 
> ...
> 
> If you have a plan with no factual basis of expectancy then just write me your cheque for the trades you take---Ill make better use of it!




You are absolutely correct.  A plan that produces consistent losses is worth nothing!  

Having said that, isn't the whole idea of writing a plan designed to crystalise in your mind the researched methodology and system that will produce a profit ... and furthermore includes a system to adjust the plan if the desired outcome is not being achieved?

Construction of a business plan that that does not address preformance review and subsequent adjustment issues is a waste of time, and the plan is doomed to fail.

Also, could you elaborate on what you mean by "factual basis of expectancy" please.

many thanks ...


----------



## tech/a (15 November 2006)

Stink we crossed I was writting while you were posting.



			
				Prime said:
			
		

> You are absolutely correct.  A plan that produces consistent losses is worth nothing!
> 
> Having said that, isn't the whole idea of writing a plan designed to crystalise in your mind the researched methodology and system that will produce a profit ... and furthermore includes a system to adjust the plan if the desired outcome is not being achieved?




So how will you go about doing that and knowing BEFORE you invest in a single share what the long term outcome will be???



> Construction of a business plan that that does not address preformance review and subsequent adjustment issues is a waste of time, and the plan is doomed to fail.




True so where are you going to get the original figures to compare to?
Or are you considering trading accumulating the resultant numbers and fiddling as you go?



> Also, could you elaborate on what you mean by "factual basis of expectancy" please.
> 
> many thanks ...




Yes after you have answered the above.


----------



## Prime (15 November 2006)

Ummm ... why do I get the feeling that you're setting me up for a fall?   

Part 1.
As you well know past performance is no guarantee of future performance.  You cannot know before you invest that any stock will perform.  It is only the weight of evidence that you glean from your research that will guide you with some probability of a positive outcome. (or keep you from away from a negative outcome).

All I'm saying is that a disciplined considered approach to investment decisions should produce better results than a dartboard "lets see what happens" approach ... and crystalising the decision making approach in writing is surely better than relying on gut feeling and memory?

Part 2.
Firstly I am still in the process of identifying entry & exit strategies.  i have already defined money management, risk management strategies.

Once all the strategies are in place, I expect to spend some time back testing and then forward testing those strategies using historical data.  If these strategies in their entirety work then live trading will commence.    

After each trade is finalised I will be reviewing the results.  If the results are negative or significantly underperforming market averages then strategy adjustments are called for.  (BTW, all of this is detailed in my trading plan)

I get the feeling that you believe that a written trading plan is a waste of time or is it that you haven't come across many plans that are well considered and thought out?


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (15 November 2006)

Prime said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> I'm a relative newbie ...
> 
> ...




Prime,

Dedicate your spare time to understanding and reflection. If that means reading a whole lybrary then so be it. 

Determine what can make you profitable. It is that simple. How is it profitable? What validates the profitability?

You need goals and beliefs. Without a belief what are you trading? Without a goal where are you going?

Just remember nothing is guaranteed, even blueprints or plans.



> Once all the strategies are in place, I expect to spend some time back testing and then forward testing those strategies using historical data. If these strategies in their entirety work then live trading will commence.




Try using a small amount of capital and test in real terms, with emotions, real execution etc. I repeat SMALL.


----------



## stink (15 November 2006)

Hi Again,

I dont think anyone here will try and say what you are doing is wrong, as snake alluded to, its what works for you.

They will however question your reasoning and logic, which IMO is great. I think the way i do on the subject because i have asked the same questions already. I agree in principle but for me i just havent been able to cement it practically.

The more i read and learn, the more i question the need for a so called "take action plan". I mean entry's for example, whats good for you is rubbish to me. That doesnt mean we both dont make a profit of a trade. You might want to "pick the bottom" i dont give a rats about that, i simply look for opportunity based on price action history over the long and short term.

Again i ask why does it matter? why have an exit criteria? why not manage the trade as it unfolds and when it goes against your out?

Ever since i have cleared my head of the need to technically validate everything i do, i am alot more comfortable. Look after your money first, the trades will always be there.

Anyway Cheers

I wonder if i can predict Tech's answer


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (15 November 2006)

stink said:
			
		

> > The more i read and learn, the more i question the need for a so called "take action plan". I mean entry's for example, whats good for you is rubbish to me. That doesnt mean we both dont make a profit of a trade. You might want to "pick the bottom" i dont give a rats about that, i simply look for opportunity based on price action history over the long and short term.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sean K (15 November 2006)

moses said:
			
		

> Mind you, I am at no.16 on 20% atm, unlike Kennas who is at no.48 and 0%, but  there's plenty of time yet left in the month for the Moses effect to do its thing.



What aren't you buying mate so I can get some good stocks on my watchlist?


----------



## stink (15 November 2006)

It's Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> stink said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tech/a (15 November 2006)

Prime before I answer in any depth.
What timeframe will you be trading in?


----------



## stevo (15 November 2006)

> As you well know past performance is no guarantee of future performance



Fortunately we don't need a guarantee because it can't be given. But I will settle for "a very high likelyhood". If it doesn't work in the past then why would one want to trade it going forward?

The concept of writing down a trading plan and pinning it on the wall is foreign to me. I prefer to hard code it into a trading system - entries, exits, position sizing and anything else I want. 

*If I can't code it I won't trade it.* But as has been said many times "This above all: to thine own self be true..."

Stevo
http://drawdown.blogspot.com/


----------



## babyboomer (15 November 2006)

hello stevo

it appears you already have a basic trading plan, without realising it, by stating that you would like to hard code entry, exits ets into your trading system.

But a trading plan is much more than just writing down or keeping in your head how you will decide entry, exits and so on.  It should include things like why you are trading, what markets you will trade, what bench marks you will use to measure your trading performance by, what type of stocks you will trade, managing risk and so on and so on.


----------



## CanOz (15 November 2006)

babyboomer said:
			
		

> hello stevo
> 
> it appears you already have a basic trading plan, without realising it, by stating that you would like to hard code entry, exits ets into your trading system.
> 
> But a trading plan is much more than just writing down or keeping in your head how you will decide entry, exits and so on.  It should include things like why you are trading, what markets you will trade, what bench marks you will use to measure your trading performance by, what type of stocks you will trade, managing risk and so on and so on.




I think hes had a plan for sometime...it was only a response for the thread starter.

Cheers,


----------



## babyboomer (15 November 2006)

ok thanks CanOz



> The concept of writing down a trading plan and pinning it on the wall is foreign to me.



 led me to think he had only a basic plan since you can't physically hard code some of things I have in my plan.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (15 November 2006)

Hi folks,

Here's some more fuel for the fire ..... 

No, it's not perfect, but it HAS helped a lot of traders
to address some of the issues, associated with developing 
their own personalised trading plan.

..... and you can download it for free, at:

http://authorsden.com/visit/viewwork.asp?id=10134

happy days

  yogi


----------



## Prime (16 November 2006)

stevo said:
			
		

> Fortunately we don't need a guarantee because it can't be given. But I will settle for "a very high likelyhood". If it doesn't work in the past then why would one want to trade it going forward?




Agreed.  And isn't that what writing a plan and developing and tuning a system is all about?



> The concept of writing down a trading plan and pinning it on the wall is foreign to me. I prefer to hard code it into a trading system - entries, exits, position sizing and anything else I want.




Ok, now we're getting down to some nitty gritty.

How are you "hard coding" this?  ... with a sophisticated charting package or something?  In my case because I'm still looking at tools of the trade, I'm developing a written plan and following what is hard coded into it.  This is the kind of info I was looking for ... how are other people developing their systems?

Cheers


----------



## Prime (16 November 2006)

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> http://authorsden.com/visit/viewwork.asp?id=10134




I followed the links and found pretty vague info ... 

I have been using a tutorial I found on the manfinancial site ...

http://www.manfinancial.com.au/documents/tutorials/DevelopTradePlan/Page1.asp

It's not perfect, but it was a good starting point for me.

Cheers


----------



## Prime (16 November 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Prime before I answer in any depth.
> What timeframe will you be trading in?




The time frame depends on the instrument I will use at the time.
(The following are listed on order of income stream type ... passive thru to opportunistic)

I have managed funds that will remain in place for years.

I currently use a buy/write strategy where the time frame is usually 1 - 3 months depending on whether or not I get exercised.

I write naked puts with a similar time frame expectancy as the covered calls.

I have direct equities that have medium to long term prospects.

I use CFDs where I feel there is a *very high* certainty of price movement in the desired direction.

I am still developing the trading parameters for active options trading but I expect the time frame will be anywhere from one day to three weeks.


----------



## nizar (16 November 2006)

babyboomer said:
			
		

> hello stevo
> 
> it appears you already have a basic trading plan, without realising it, by stating that you would like to hard code entry, exits ets into your trading system.
> 
> But a trading plan is much more than just writing down or keeping in your head how you will decide entry, exits and so on.  It should include things like why you are trading, what markets you will trade, what bench marks you will use to measure your trading performance by, what type of stocks you will trade, managing risk and so on and so on.




LOL do u know who ur talking to?
Stevo trades live (read his blogspot) and has been for several years now with amazing success.


----------



## tech/a (16 November 2006)

Prime said:
			
		

> The time frame depends on the instrument I will use at the time.
> (The following are listed on order of income stream type ... passive thru to opportunistic)
> 
> I have managed funds that will remain in place for years.
> ...





So your looking for help in developing a trading plan in *which* area.

The options side you seem to have covered.

How do you determine *Very high certainty*.

You need not use the full 10:1 leverage of CFD's either.
Use 3:1 or whatever by adjusting position sizing.


----------



## tech/a (16 November 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> LOL do u know who ur talking to?
> Stevo trades live (read his blogspot) and has been for several years now with amazing success.





Yeh but BB didnt know that.
I only knew about Steve's blog just reciently yet he's been around and involved in this and Reefcap forum for years.

Im sure no offence was meant.


----------



## Prime (16 November 2006)

Prime said:
			
		

> I've been writing my plan ... I'd like to know what others are putting in their plan.






			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> So your looking for help in developing a trading plan in *which* area.



My original questions was "I'd like to know what are others putting in their plan".

I was primarily wanting to make sure that I was covering all the important points of my business/trading plan.  From all the posts so far I haven't encountered anything yet that I haven't already addressed or that I haven't already planned to address.  So I guess I'm pretty much on track.

So in answer to your question, I'm looking to identify areas that I haven't yet identified. 



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> How do you determine *Very high certainty*.



Weight of evidence (technical analysis) ... research (fundamental analysis) ... all of which looks at market, sector & stock information.



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> You need not use the full 10:1 leverage of CFD's either.
> Use 3:1 or whatever by adjusting position sizing.



I'm ok with leverage ... I have risk and money management strategies and parameters in place.  I dont see how adjusting position size has anything to do with leverage ratio? ... or are you talking about the margin requirements (hence LVR) of my broker?



			
				Prime said:
			
		

> I'd also like to read about what others are successfully doing in terms of strategy / risk management / money management etc ...



So far I haven't read much specific detail here except a few sage esoteric statements.

People might simply have said "Build it ... they will come" ... and expect me (and all other beginners) to be suddenly enlightened? Remember, this is the beginners lounge.

I have for many years worked on the philosophy of "Take that which is useful, discard that which is useless, add that which is essentially your own" (Bruce Lee).

I am still interested to read about what others are *successfully* doing.

Cheers


----------



## professor_frink (16 November 2006)

I don't actually have a written plan.

Is that bad?


----------



## ice (16 November 2006)

professor_frink said:
			
		

> I don't actually have a written plan.
> 
> Is that bad?



Not if your trading is profitable.   

Now I come to think of it I don't either but then my plan is very simple as are the methods I employ to implement it.

Everyone is different.


ice


----------



## ice (16 November 2006)

Simplest trading plan I've ever see was the one written on a blackboard by the  Underpants Gnomes on "South Park". 

1. Get underpants     
2. ???    
3. = Profit


ice


----------



## Prime (16 November 2006)

ice said:
			
		

> Not if your trading is profitable.
> 
> Now I come to think of it I don't either but then my plan is very simple as are the methods I employ to implement it.
> 
> ...



Perhaps I'm missing something here ...

I originally asked a couple of questions about a trading plan, and also about what others are doing successfully ...

I accept that not everyone wants to put their plan of attack on paper ... me I'm a technocrat so detail is something I thrive on, and writing it down has some magical property about it that seems to ensure a greater possibility of success (just read any book on goal setting).

You stated your plan is very simple as are the methods you employ ... the old KISS principle at work ... why not share the detail?

Am I treading on sacred ground in these forums where they are designed to discuss stock trading but participants don't/won't provide detail? ... or is it that I have inadvertantly graduated from the "Beginners Lounge" and need to seek out specific topics in other forums?

Cheers


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (16 November 2006)

> Am I treading on sacred ground in these forums where they are designed to discuss stock trading but participants don't/won't provide detail? ... or is it that I have inadvertantly graduated from the "Beginners Lounge" and need to seek out specific topics in other forums?





By discounting what others have said you have ignored some.

Your link seems to provide a lot.

There is not CORRECT way.


----------



## ice (16 November 2006)

Prime said:
			
		

> You stated your plan is very simple as are the methods you employ ... the old KISS principle at work ... why not share the detail?
> 
> Cheers



Ok I started this so I shouldn't complain. 
My plan is as previously posted.

My method is to fixate on a handful of bluechip stocks and watch them like a hawk. In the old days I'd probably have been called a tape reader cos I watch price constantly. 
But I also research them to the nth degree. I know when reports are coming out and what I need to look for in the reports. When they go ex-div and how they usually react at that point. (Note the WBC selldown yesterday. It was high probability after the behaviour of ANZ/NAB's ex-div last week.)
Chartwise I use simple P&F charts to plot  support/resis levels and that's the extent of my TA.  
I use leverage and try very hard not to  hold any biases. Therefore I don't care a toss which way the s/p is going as long as I'm on it. 
In trading terms I ignore the rest of the market and in fact most commentary on 'my' stocks. I don't care a fig what anyone else thinks about BHP for e.g, (unless they all think the same, in which case I would want to be on the other side).
I use sound money management. Fortunately I'm a good loser. Being stopped out has never unduly worried me, it's an occupational hazard for traders.

Tha's basically it. Essentially I'm a farmer ploughing the same ground over and over.


ice

NB. I still get a lot wrong and always will. There is no magic formula, You just have to work at it. Much of trading is luck but as some golfer said, the harder you work the luckier you get. Best any of us can hope for.


----------



## stevo (16 November 2006)

Wait on, there is a magic formula. The *magic formula* is, doh - the dog just ate it  

Tech - if I took offence I probably wouldn't post on forums! I have a very thick skin through dealing with union officials and govt bureaucrats.

Baby Boomer is right, there are some things that can't be hard coded, like your long term objectives.

Isn't there a book on trading plans by Tony Compton?

Stevo


----------



## constable (16 November 2006)

Prime i'll tell u my trading plan it is a very simple one
           - i couldn't careless who the company is 
           - if its going up get on it
           - if its not get off it
           - dont trade more than 15% of funds in one hit
           - dont hold a losing position after it threatens more than .5 to 1% of funds
           - im  interested in a profit now!
           - im interested in a loss now!
           - there is no in between ground (unless u r holding gdn !)  
good luck c


----------



## swingstar (16 November 2006)

Dynamic Trading by Robert Miner has a chapter on developing a trading plan. 

What's probably more important than a plan is a trading log. Without a trading log, how do you know what works and what doesn't, what fits your temperament and lifestyle etc., so as you can develop a plan and set of rules? 

For a trading log, I use WordPress, privately hosted at home. Currently looking at using OTrader though. 

Nick Radge has a course on developing a plan, which after I get through a few other materials I'll probably have a look at. Has anyone done it and if so what are your thoughts?


----------



## tech/a (16 November 2006)

Prime.

Sorry I thought you were looking for something specific.

You may find something of use here. Its a link to my longterm trading methodology which has been run live for the last 4 yrs and was specifically designed to help beginners.Steve was also actively involved in its evolution.

http://lightning.he.net/cgi-bin/suid/~reefcap/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=forum;f=74

Short term trading is another animal all together.

Good trading.


----------



## Porper (16 November 2006)

swingstar said:
			
		

> Nick Radge has a course on developing a plan, which after I get through a few other materials I'll probably have a look at. Has anyone done it and if so what are your thoughts?




I have done the course by Nick Radge, it's called "Building a Profitable Trading Plan Using Technical Analysis".

I found it excellent, nothing too technical, just all basic common sense material,(in hindsight) written in a easy no nonsense style.Very inexpensive for the information you get.

This course together with his book are absolutely priceless i.m.o.If you need more information p.m me.


----------



## Joules MM1 (10 July 2007)

After having rec'd several of the mags from Stuarts old org, I am satisfied to post this email here..........good luck to Stuart with his new site. 



> Wednesday July 11, 2007
> 
> Dear Joules,
> 
> ...




I am not connected to Stuart site.  This merely adds resource for the Beginners Lounge.

cheers.

mm1


----------

